# Gigabyte vs. Intel



## Igor Korol (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello,

I am wondering which motherboard to get Intel or Gigabyte.
I am specifically referring to these two motherboards.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128405
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121388

What are the pros and cons of each board and which one has better overclock ability?

Specifically which has more features that is worth more than the other?
Because it'd be nice to have an Intel motherboard to go with an Intel CPU.


----------



## Igor Korol (Nov 16, 2009)

Also which one draws more power? Less Power? (Watts)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There isn't any contest there, Intel makes great cpu's, but not so good on the motherboards. Gigabyte makes decent overclocking boards, though I'd guess that being an entry level micro board, the options are a tad thinner than on other boards. If you really want to know, download the manuals and read them, that's always a big help. 

Since you talk of overclocking, the power consumption isn't an issue. OC uses more power, and it can use a lot more power, depending on how extreme of an OC the cpu can use almost double. The boards themselves will use similar, though Gigabyte always mentions it's power saving options. 

I'd suggest going a little higher than the low end motherboards if you really plan on doing much in the way of overclocking.


----------



## Igor Korol (Nov 16, 2009)

If I had to choos between those two, which should I choose?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Gigabyte, absolutely no question. I wouldn't get an Intel board ever, usually I prefer Asus, but do use Gigabyte as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus & Gigabyte are better Mobo's. Intel is not the rock solid bullet proof boards they use to be.


----------

